# Severn Night Time Fishing Report 8/20



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Not too long ago I had the great idea of taking the yak out at night to beat some of the heat... I ran it by Grady-Black and he was down! So we hit up Surfnsam to see if he wanted to join us and he was up for it too! 

Now as some of you well know I just purchased a fishfinder, Humminbird 150, and I have been waiting for the transducer swap so I can put it through my scupper hole. Well I got it Friday at work. So I run home get my fishfinder, sit in traffic on the way to my parent's to meet Grady-Black, stop by Home Depot to get some nuts and bolts to mount the base and then got to my parents where I got my Dad to help me drill my holes! WHEW it was frantic. Needless to say I made Grady-Black and I a little off schedule, but everything was mounted properly and I was ready to roll. I was in such a rush, I even had to finish wiring up my battery on the road! LOL. It was crazy, but I got it done. Grady-Black also made us some killer lights which we were using for the first time, we did note that we needed to make the poles taller because our heads would get in the way... LOL But visibility was high throughout the night

Well we got on the water around 8:00pm and went to our honey hole where we started picking off White Perch...some of them had some size, but a lot of them were little babies. But we had 1 target in mind that night...Croakers The WP bite was consistent til sundown and we were hoping that when the sun went down it would turn on the Croaker bite... well it didn't it seems like it turned off all the bites...we searched and searched but no fish...  Grady-Black said that low tide was 9 something so I am sure that had a hand in it... We called it a night around 10 or so. Highlight of the evening was Surfnsam's mutant WP. This thing was HUGE! It could give a LMB a run for its money! LOL. Grady-Black and I caught some keeper WP and I added 2 Croakers to the mix...the weather was perfect though and it was a great night to be on the water! 

The highlight of the trip was my fishfinder working! LOL. And I actually caught fish after I found them on it...way cool. I still got a bit to learn and also finish up my install, but its good to go! 

MYT


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

It was fun fishing with you guys. I had a Great time! 

You all up for some Flounder fishing next?

GB


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Grady-Black said:


> It was fun fishing with you guys. I had a Great time!
> 
> You all up for some Flounder fishing next?
> 
> GB


I may be able to fish this coming Sat (28). I will be hitting Point Lookout State Park, MD for flounder.

joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey MM you've got to be going nuts by now dude 
How many days to go now


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll be at PLO camping Labor day weekend with the wife and baby... should be able to get out and flounder fish there. Anyone have any suggestions on where to go they want to PM me?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Hey MM you've got to be going nuts by now dude
> How many days to go now


Yes, I am going nuts. My bday is 12 days away. My wife is doing a party for me at the club and a cookout. Spending all this $$ and all I want is my kayak!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

JapaneseZero said:


> I'll be at PLO camping Labor day weekend with the wife and baby... should be able to get out and flounder fish there. Anyone have any suggestions on where to go they want to PM me?


Cornfield harbor, look for 17-25' of water and drop-offs. Bounce bucktail jigs with squid/strip bait/gulp on the bottom, or drag minnows.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Are they showing up in Cornfield Harbor yet? I'm debating if I should head down to HRBT or try PLO again.





AtlantaKing said:


> Cornfield harbor, look for 17-25' of water and drop-offs. Bounce bucktail jigs with squid/strip bait/gulp on the bottom, or drag minnows.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HokieDJ said:


> Are they showing up in Cornfield Harbor yet? I'm debating if I should head down to HRBT or try PLO again.


Dunno, haven't fished it in a month. But, there were some caught back in July. Now that the spot are there and the water is much warmer, I'd figure there be some there. However, if you're closer to the HRBT, I'd just go there: the size limit's smaller so you have a better shot of getting a keeper. It's 19" in the Chesapeake in MD this year...


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

I live by Dulles airport. It's a long ass haul regardless which place I go. With HRBT I can take the wife and kids to her parent's in Richmond and leave in the morning on sat which would be about 1.5 hours from Richmond. I gave up on PLO after 3 unsuccessful trips trying for flounder. I got my first one in HRBT so I'm addicted  I'm going to try doing some crabbing while I hunt for those elusive door mats.





AtlantaKing said:


> Dunno, haven't fished it in a month. But, there were some caught back in July. Now that the spot are there and the water is much warmer, I'd figure there be some there. However, if you're closer to the HRBT, I'd just go there: the size limit's smaller so you have a better shot of getting a keeper. It's 19" in the Chesapeake in MD this year...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

HokieDJ said:


> I live by Dulles airport. It's a long ass haul regardless which place I go. With HRBT I can take the wife and kids to her parent's in Richmond and leave in the morning on sat which would be about 1.5 hours from Richmond. I gave up on PLO after 3 unsuccessful trips trying for flounder. I got my first one in HRBT so I'm addicted  I'm going to try doing some crabbing while I hunt for those elusive door mats.


have not see any good flounder reports from PLO, spanish, blues and croaker is on the menu.

had a great time fri. with u guys, next time lets make it on a sat. i was worn out. got home took a shower and went to bed and rolled out at 0430 to make the run to va. going to call eagle and see why they sent my cuda back saying that it was good when it still doesnt work tested it again with brand new transducer in my pool and still giving me error readings.

went back sunday early and the wind was howling, very rough, not even worth fishing from the wall


----------

